# Vintage Nishiki



## militarymonark (Dec 28, 2014)

So I picked up this 1990 Nishiki a few weeks ago for pennies at the auction. Turned out to be in great shape minus a few nicks and scrapes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 30, 2014)

great score - looked through the rebuild on your blog


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2014)

Will 26 x 2.125 tires fit??


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Will 26 x 2.125 tires fit??



of course, as long as you don't need brakes

btw Vince, your sig line reminds me of my favorite King Crimson song, Neil and Jack and Me

_The Seine alone at 4AM in
Sane alone at 4am_


----------

